# Marathon Jsar



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

Just received my new Marathon Jsar and there is only one word to describe - MASSIVE :flex: !!!

It is not as heavy as I anticipated and really comfortable to wear, now waiting for a 22mm Toshi to go with it :naughty: !


----------



## skyMAX08 (Aug 21, 2008)

hikingcamping said:


> Just received my new Marathon Jsar and there is only one word to describe - MASSIVE :flex: !!!
> 
> It is not as heavy as I anticipated and really comfortable to wear, now waiting for a 22mm Toshi to go with it :naughty: !


Picture?


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

Will post pictures once I receive the Toshi


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Tease :tongue2:


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

C'mon Rich, I want my Toshi...... :skirt:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

hikingcamping said:


> C'mon Rich, I want my Toshi...... :skirt:


cheeky bugger :lol:

It's "in production"


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

heres my big un

to keep you going....


----------

